# Renault UK Customer complaints?



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Hi all  

I purchased a Renaultsport Megane 175 DCi back at the end of april, loved it to bits for the first couple of months, then a "check injection" light has illuminated on the dash, causing me grief, due to going into limp mode each time.

I took it back to my local main renault dealer, but by the time it got there, it had cleared itself, so they charged me £96 for a diagnostics check, told me the DPF had become blocked, and sent me on my way. 10 days later i'm travelling to work, and, mid over-take on a slow moving car, it conks out into limp mode, forcing me to pull in quickly in front of her. i ring renault, fuming, due to the serious consequences this could have had, again, the same dealer book it in. 2 days later, (remember, just a diagnostics check ) they call me to tell me the journeys of 10 miles each way are blocking the filter. The saleswoman even went as far as to tell me my car isn't fit for purpose, well, for the purpose it was built for anyway, stating its purely a motorway car. The same person even told me to drive it like the sport hatch that it is, which impressed my dad no end. (20 year old boy being told to cane his car by the garage?) 

Since then, i've been going the long way to work, albeit only 17 miles, instead of 10, and gave it one long run to birmingham last week, a round trip of about 250 miles. 

Yet, today, the light is back on. I'm sick and tired now, i want rid of the car, i want to go back to the ford fiesta's that i had before. But i also want renault to hear of my issues, and my unhappiness with service that has been offered to me, through a main dealer of theres. 

Any suggestions? or any contact info? 

Ted. 

Apologies for boring you all


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mate, it's a new car with almost 3 years on the warranty. They didn't say when you bought it "we can only sell this to you if you promise to only do motorway miles". 

In my opinion they don't have a leg to stand on. A car you can't drive short distance? What a load of ****. 

Go in there, ask to speak to the manager, I would also seek a refund for £96. Why should you pay for a warranty issue?!

If no luck, go up the chain of command, letter to head office. 

Good luck mate, and stand your ground. Don't let them mug you off.


----------



## ianstaley (Jul 13, 2011)

Your Car is not fit for purpose, take the car back and ask for your money back, that is your right.
ian


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it still under warranty? First port of call should be the dealer principle, voice your concerns and the fact the sales person says the car isn't fit for purpose then see what he says, he should offer to repair it, failing that get the DPF removed and get it remapped.


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

ianstaley said:


> Your Car is not fit for purpose, take the car back and ask for your money back, that is your right.
> ian


This. Or demand they sort the problems FOC if you want to keep the car.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

As said, full refund on the car as well as the 96 quid back. If they refuse get in touch with renault uk, if they refuse threaten them with consumer advice or whatever its called.


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

Go in and kick right off very LOUD, I had to do this with our Clio, I had a intermittent fault that the doors would start locking and unlocking, by themselves while driving along.
The car would unlock it's self at night while parked on the drive.
It went into the Stealership several times for this fault, which they couldn't find, it got to the point that I had to video the fault on my phone to prove it was doing it. On one occasion when I went to pick it up after they couldn't find it again, it was sitting on the forecourt clicking away locking/unlocking like a good un. 
At this I had a scene of humour failure and demanded to see the manager there and then, guess new ECU fitted car re-programmed and no more faults.......


---
- Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

The car was purchased privately, and the warranty ran out at the end of last month :/ unlucky eh?

Its infuriating, the main dealer simply doesn't want to know, its as if because the car wasn't bought through them, its not there problem, even though it carries a badge they are representing. 

But due to me buying it privately, they won't be interested in fixing it foc or keeping it will they? there's no comeback to them because they've had nothing to do with the cars history?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Get it remapped and the DPF removed then, problem solved and 2 birds with one stone POWER!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

I am very tempted by this, although, will the remap stop the emissions lights etc coming up on the dashboard? I lived for a year and a half with the engine management light on my old zetec-s because of the decat, i don't want the same on this!


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

If you had bought it from a garage, and from what you have said the way they are treating you, and also them admitting its not fit for the purpose it was bought for, you could of had them under the sale of goods act 1979.

My best advice would be to eitehr speak to citizens advice and poss trading standards. See if they can help


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

don't you have certain rights for a product up to 6 years? citizen advice bureau should be able to hlp


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

edthedrummer said:


> I am very tempted by this, although, will the remap stop the emissions lights etc coming up on the dashboard? I lived for a year and a half with the engine management light on my old zetec-s because of the decat, i don't want the same on this!


Yes it should do if you go to a decent mappers rather than some numpty with a laptop. Was your zetec-s a petrol? If so that'll be the reason for the eml light after the decat.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is absolutely typical of Renault dealers in my experience. With my previous car, I was planning on taking it overseas during the final month of its 36-month warranty period, and because I wouldn't be back in the UK prior to it needing its first MoT I arranged to have the car serviced and MoT-tested 36 days prior to the end of the 3-year ownership period.

After it had bee with the Renault dealer for a day, I went to pick the car up - they presented me with an MoT certificate plus a list of the things it would have failed on plus a bill for pennies off of £1,000. At no point had they contacted me about things which were at fault, or its likelihood of an MoT failure, they just did the work and issued a pass certificate!

I refused to accept the car, and left with their lone car driving direct to our local Consumer Protection office with the paperwork. The long and the short of it was Consumer Protection called Renault UK direct and faxed them copies of the documentation. It transpired that everything bar two tires and the MoT/Service charges were covered by the warranty and that the dealer was breaching the terms of the warranty. They contacted the dealer who had reduced my bill to £175, which was then waived as a goodwill gesture - clearly they'd had their knuckles well and truly rapped by Renault UK.

Despite retaining the car for a further seven years, I never darkened their door again - nor will I, or any other Renault dealership for that matter. This wasn't the only warranty issue I had with them - a total joke in my opinion.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Yes it should do if you go to a decent mappers rather than some numpty with a laptop. Was your zetec-s a petrol? If so that'll be the reason for the eml light after the decat.


Yes it was a petrol, i know exactly why it came on, i just don't fancy having that on permanently in the megane, when the EML light is on all the time, it makes a mockery of having it there, because you can't tell if anything else is wrong.


DW58 said:


> This is absolutely typical of Renault dealers in my experience. With my previous car, I was planning on taking it overseas during the final month of its 36-month warranty period, and because I wouldn't be back in the UK prior to it needing its first MoT I arranged to have the car serviced and MoT-tested 36 days prior to the end of the 3-year ownership period.
> 
> After it had bee with the Renault dealer for a day, I went to pick the car up - they presented me with an MoT certificate plus a list of the things it would have failed on plus a bill for pennies off of £1,000. At no point had they contacted me about things which were at fault, or its likelihood of an MoT failure, they just did the work and issued a pass certificate!
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. They don't want to know because i didn't buy the car from them, the second time i rang up, they claimed the workshop was full all week, but as soon as i mentioned the fact they had worked on it before, and as far as i was concerned, left it in an unsafe state, a slot mirraculously appeared that afternoon. So what were they saving that slot for? somebody of more importance? there's me thinking we would all be equal


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

If the car is three years old,the dpf problem probably started before you bought it. Has it got a full service history,and if so was it serviced by a Renault dealer? DPF motors MUST have DPF oil, ( 5/30 Solaris). Even though the warranty has expired,there is still such a thing as a goodwill claim which the dealers warranty clerk should try for. I'll PM you Renault's customer services number tomorrow when l get to work if your Renault dealer will not supply it.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> If the car is three years old,the dpf problem probably started before you bought it. Has it got a full service history,and if so was it serviced by a Renault dealer? DPF motors MUST have DPF oil, ( 5/30 Solaris). Even though the warranty has expired,there is still such a thing as a goodwill claim which the dealers warranty clerk should try for. I'll PM you Renault's customer services number tomorrow when l get to work if your Renault dealer will not supply it.


Yes it is. I dont think it did however, the first couple of months of me owning it, i did 4,500 miles, and not once was there a hitch. My thoughts being, if it had become problematic before, then it would have shown its head sooner?

If you could PM me the number, that would be of great help. Thankyou


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Ed,

This is redolent of the filter problems on the Renault IDE petrol engines. The
problem is that Renault buy in the DPF items and, like the IDE sensors, they
have little or no control over quality control.

It's quite likely that the DPF type is fitted to several other car marques, so 
leaving Renault without checking whether or not it may be fitted elsewhere
could be like jumping from the pan...



edthedrummer said:


> 10 days later i'm travelling to work, and, mid over-take on a slow moving car, it conks out into limp mode, forcing me to pull in quickly in front of her.


This is where I have the greatest sympathy. When you get through to the
Renault Customer Service center, you need to ask for your complaint to be
escalated to the highest level because of just how scary this situation is. 
It is, after all, turning what is a safe car into one of the most dangerous
on the road, and it's _not_ just your own life that is being threatened! Tell
them, that in the event of an accident you will hold them as negligent
because of their awareness of the problem.

Do not hold back on how you emphasise this. It is, after all, the truth!

In the mean time, I have a feeling that you have some crud in your fuel tank.
Certainly, when I put some Greased Lightning Fuel Cleaner into my Laguna II
I managed to extend the life of that damned sensor by a margin. Certainly, 
its use did co-incide with an extension of 2 years between failures.

I certainly understand how this situation is making you feel and hope you can
get it resolved quickly. Renault Customer Services - 08000 72 33 72

Regards,
Steve


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> This is redolent of the filter problems on the Renault IDE petrol engines. The
> problem is that Renault buy in the DPF items and, like the IDE sensors, they
> ...


If i could thank you twice for this post i would!

Thanks, I'm glad my concern is backed up in a sense, i don't want to be seen as making a mountain out of a molehill.

I want the problem fixed, I just don't see why the customer should have to pay out for a big fix such as this, when its through no real fault of there own? Granted, things do wear out, but such a major part of a car, after just 3 years, and 35k on the clock? its madness, and it should not ever be allowed to happen in the first place.

Yes. I am angry. I have a 9k+ car sat on my drive, and at the moment, its practically worthless, and unsafe too


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I am of the opinion that Renault just don't care beyond 36 months. They want to sell you a car plus 36 months worth of parts/servicing and don't give a toss after that.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

DPF is a problem on ALOT of cars!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm sounds like many experiences i have had with our now renault/nissan dealer they talk a load of ****. i saw more angry faces in that dealer than i probably have ever seen. 

Regarding the situation of the overtake thats dam right dangerous, personally i would not go making a scene just ascert yourself as wanting to see the manager and take it to the highest level the car is turning into a death trap through them failing to cure the on going issue. At the same time i would ring Renault UK either way ensuring they are aware of the situation as you have been somewhat left feeling in a dangerous situation through their product.

DPF's generally have got a bad rep though sadly. Although that is no excuse for the dealership regarding the incident also if it was taken in under warranty for the diag you should not be charged.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Ed,


edthedrummer said:


> I don't want to be seen as making a mountain out of a molehill.


No fear! I'm still quite emotional about this despite having got rid of the car
back in March 2009! A very scary episode on the M25 and being left stranded
300 miles from home and 100 miles from destination as a disabled person with 
a dog and for the problem to recurr about every 6 months, that's no molehill...

The question I've always wondered about, just why does this problem throw
the car into limp mode anyway? Both petrol & diesel engines have survived a
whole lot worse things for many a long year, without either collapsing or 
exploding. How can it be that a miniscule amount of extra air pollution becomes
a safety issue that can put people's lives at such risk? Renault, among others 
seem to have a very weird concept of "safety"!

I have some sympathy with the view about Renault not caring beyond the
36 months. My beef is that I get a warning light about a service being due.
After the scares that I've been through, the last thing I need is a warning 
light when there is absolutely nothing to be concerned with in the slightest. 
I've made my feelings known to them. I just got fobbed-off with "safety issues".

What I do now is go to the dealer and ask them to turn the light off. The
last time I did this, the new Service Manager threw a wobbly, thinking I was
trying to cheat the system. I made sure he got his knuckles rapped for that!

Ed, don't take any nonsense - just keep calm, I know that bit will be very
difficult - state your position in unequivocal terms and make it very clear
how you want the matter resolved. I should warn you that even when you do
get to the top man, he may seem a bit world-weary - however, he does have
some clout.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

I've spoken to the same garage today, They've quoted me £270 to give the DPF a "forced regeneration" and at the same time they have to change the oil and filter supposedly. They can't however, do this until the 30th of August, and when i asked if i was supposed to drive the car in limp mode until then, the service desks reply was simply "well some people can manage it" 

Luckily enough for me, limp mode ceased tonight, and i've now got full speed ahead mode back. But i feel sorry for the poor older people say, or young women, who forget themselves pulling out on a roundabout or a junction, only to find its in limp mode still and they can't pull out the way of danger. Is this a justified concern?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

edthedrummer said:


> I've spoken to the same garage today, They've quoted me £270 to give the DPF a "forced regeneration" and at the same time they have to change the oil and filter supposedly. They can't however, do this until the 30th of August, and when i asked if i was supposed to drive the car in limp mode until then, the service desks reply was simply "well some people can manage it"
> 
> Luckily enough for me, limp mode ceased tonight, and i've now got full speed ahead mode back. But i feel sorry for the poor older people say, or young women, who forget themselves pulling out on a roundabout or a junction, only to find its in limp mode still and they can't pull out the way of danger. Is this a justified concern?


i will be honest here that what a load a tosh. your asking for their advice considering your *rely* on *their* advice. tbh i would be straight on the blower to Ren UK and get some cogs properly moving thats a mad response. The other problem is if some people manage it and something goes wrong no doubt they will pin it on *you.* i would start making notes of dates, times, who you spoke to and what about. after all you are a reasonable man following someones advice who i would consider a professional in that field or at least have the ability to consult with a staff member (aka professional) to give CORRECT advice to you.

Personally i would not drive it for fear that if further problems arise *you* could be blamed far more easily for not following the manual no doubt it probably says seeks a Dealer assistance immediately, you have done so to be told their advice, but i'll be honest get Ren UK involved and no doubt start the cogs moving properly in your favour i would be calm about the situ explain what the dealer has done, said and suggested and align your concerns of SAFETY i highly doubt the responses you received from the dealer should be taken favourably by Renault UK


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like a classic Renault dealer crock of sh!te to me - as I said in my previous post they don't give a monkey's for customer service. I'd go with Ninja and contact Renault UK and Comsumer Protection ASAP.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Sounds like a classic Renault dealer crock of sh!te to me - as I said in my previous post they don't give a monkey's for customer service. I'd go with Ninja and contact Renault UK and Comsumer Protection ASAP.


i must admit i HATE visiting the ren/nissan dealer. We use our old now non nissan dealer for servicing of our nissan last time i went there i got there warranty manager (that set my alarm bells going) to be told to basically F off as it had not been serviced by them well no you dumbell you did not even exist as a nissan dealer when this car started it's life. Funny thing is i later visited my volvo one and got a completely different reaction oh no Mr ****** (Ninja- edited for privacy) we would never refuse a claim on that 
even our now non nissan dealer were left a little bewildered but they cannot do anything now  although i do have quite a sway in that dealer following one f up strange i never have a problem with my mums concerns now if i go with her 

Nissan UK pretty much put their feet up as well i really dont know if the relationship with Renault has soured them abit.

If your feeling slightly crude you could also ring VOSA regarding your safety concerns not been taken seriously if Renault UK dont pull their finger out.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

From what I have read of this thread. Your car is out of it's warranty period? I can see why your annoyed at paying out for it to get fixed but once it's out of warranty that's how the manufacture see's it they wash there hands with having to cough up to fix it! 

With the amount of DPF issues on all makes of car I would hazard a guess that the sensor is probably playing up and it's not the filter is blocked unless the car has done 35k of very slow journeys and never given long runs or been driven hard.

Have you considered a specialist? Also unless you have main dealer service history getting goodwill out of Renault UK won't be as likely to happen as they won't see you as a valued customer. Also as someone has said it depends if the correct oil has been used at services. If not this would null the warranty if the car was still in warranty.

The reason the car goes into limp mode is to prevent over fuelling of the engine which can lead to the DPF filter getting clogged up with diesel which can burn up and damage the filter. Also if the ECU can't read the ash quantity in the filter it can't carry out regenerations as you drive so it goes limp mode till any fault is fixed to save the DPF from failure. Not sure how much a Renault DPF is but on VW i work for your looking over £1000 to replace once.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I've read this thread from start to finish, and although I can't add anything that hasn't been said already to read some of the responses you have had from your Renault dealer is absolutely shocking ! :doublesho

Give Renault UK a call ! I do hope you get this sorted. This is the kind of customer service that puts people off a marque for life !

Good luck !


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Ian-83 said:


> From what I have read of this thread. Your car is out of it's warranty period? I can see why your annoyed at paying out for it to get fixed but once it's out of warranty that's how the manufacture see's it they wash there hands with having to cough up to fix it!
> 
> With the amount of DPF issues on all makes of car I would hazard a guess that the sensor is probably playing up and it's not the filter is blocked unless the car has done 35k of very slow journeys and never given long runs or been driven hard.
> 
> ...


Yes, correct, my car has ended its warranty period. I'm not at all trying to get something for nothing, (althought it would be nice), i am merely just pointing out the utter nonsence i have been told about the situation. I take my car to a renault main dealer, expecting to pay money, but for them to actually approach my car, find out what isn't working properly, and try to fathom out a way to fixing it. Instead, they just blame it on me, my poor driving habits.

Are sensors readily available? I presume you have experience with these sorts of things? So by sensor, you mean the part that determines how much soot is in the filter in order for it to regenerate?

I have thought this, due to the fact that the DPF light never comes on, I would expect this (and have been told by renault) that it should come on, alerting me to take the car on a long run, so that the filter can regenerate. But the light doesn't come on, instead, limp mode ahoy, and back to square one each time.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have changed loads of these sensors on VW and previously when i worked for Mercedes-Benz. The sensors are all made by Bosch if i remember rightly but not 100% sure as i don't really look at the old ones just aim them for the bin! They seem fairly available recently to VW. There on about the 4th or 5th version of the sensor now!

Yup the sensor works by reading pressure before and after the DPF filter. From the difference in pressure it can let the ECU work out how blocked the filter is and if a regeneration is needed. The first stage of regeneration is to do it without the driving knowing say on a long journey. The second stage will bring on the DPF light to get the driver to carry out driving style to carry out a regeneration. The 3rd stage is normally when stage 1 or 2 has failed and normally puts the car into limp mode with both dpf and engine management lights on. Self regeneration on VW's is carried out above 2000rpm at speeds over 40mph if i remember rightly.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Is it just the one sensor? or is it a sensor at each end of the DPF? 

Hmm, i'm not having any indication, although due to the short journeys i do, perhaps i would expect to skip stage 1? Although the DPF light should illuminate as well :/

Any idea on the cost of the sensors?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

there is one before and after. 

do you continually do "short" journeys?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

awallacee30 said:


> Give Renault UK a call ! I do hope you get this sorted. This is the kind of customer service that puts people off a marque for life !


Got it in one - exactly why I'll never own another Renault.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> there is one before and after.
> 
> do you continually do "short" journeys?


Not sure what sensor you referring to but the DPF sensor is a pressure based sensor and has two rubber hoses attached. One goes pre DPF one goes post DPF it then works out a pressure difference.

DPF equipped cars normally have a lambda sensor, 2 or 3 temp sensors and a post cat sensor too but these bolt directly into the exhaust.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Faults with cars happen in fact one of my colleagues at work has the same problem with her car at the moment. The problem is dealerships taking responsibility for the brand of car they represent. I've experienced hopless dealings with Vauxhall to the extent that I will never buy another. On the flip side I had a problem with a Ford Mondeo out of warrenty with a problem with the CV joints. The dealer who I previously had know dealings diagnosied the problem and condacted ford uK on my behalf and they paid three quarthers of the bill as a good will gesture. I was very impressed and have owned fords ever since. At the moment I'm consideing my next car (currently own a focus st) either new 2012 focus st or megane rs250. The megane is reviewed as the better car but with a really great ford dealer I'd rather have the focus particlarly after your experience with renault. There are unfortunately good and bad dealers with all brands of car and so called presigue brands are not immune to this. When will they realise that customers will keep coming back if they receive a good servive. Just little extra touches will ensure customers come back for years.

Ed I really hope you get this sorted its a shame as your car sounds really nice otherwise. It sounds like you have had some good advice so I don't think I can add any advice.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Faults with cars happen in fact one of my colleagues at work has the same problem with her car at the moment. The problem is dealerships taking responsibility for the brand of car they represent. I've experienced hopless dealings with Vauxhall to the extent that I will never buy another. On the flip side I had a problem with a Ford Mondeo out of warrenty with a problem with the CV joints. The dealer who I previously had know dealings diagnosied the problem and condacted ford uK on my behalf and they paid three quarthers of the bill as a good will gesture. I was very impressed and have owned fords ever since. At the moment I'm consideing my next car (currently own a focus st) either new 2012 focus st or megane rs250. The megane is reviewed as the better car but with a really great ford dealer I'd rather have the focus particlarly after your experience with renault. There are unfortunately good and bad dealers with all brands of car and so called presigue brands are not immune to this. When will they realise that customers will keep coming back if they receive a good servive. Just little extra touches will ensure customers come back for years.
> 
> Ed I really hope you get this sorted its a shame as your car sounds really nice otherwise. It sounds like you have had some good advice so I don't think I can add any advice.


Funnily enough, i also know 3 local ford garages, all of which are brilliant. they are still down to earth garages, where the mechanics will actually come and talk to you about the problem, not the woman at the parts desk.

I am seriously considering moving back to ford based purely on my past experiences with them. A Zetec-S TDCI Fiesta wouldn't be as fast as the megane, but at least i would know what i'm getting 


Ian-83 said:


> Not sure what sensor you referring to but the DPF sensor is a pressure based sensor and has two rubber hoses attached. One goes pre DPF one goes post DPF it then works out a pressure difference.
> 
> DPF equipped cars normally have a lambda sensor, 2 or 3 temp sensors and a post cat sensor too but these bolt directly into the exhaust.


Ahhh right, sorry, i was just wanting an explanation so that i could understand how the sensor works. My trade is purely with petrol engines.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's ok I deal with this stuff daily having to replace sensors on the DPF side. Normally the most a VW needs is a new "improved" sensor and a software update of the engine ECU if there is one available.

One thing that seems strange to me is you said the car went into limp mode yet when you took it in Renault said they couldn't find any fault codes. That seems like there lying to me as if a car goes into limp mode it will store a fault code in the engine ECU. Normally only self erase after something like 500 ignition cycles if the fault doesn't reoccur I think.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Dude,IMHO any diesel car is not for going to work and home.
Diesel cars are for long roads.Otherwise they do not heat properly and do not run properly and the DPF gets jamms with all that crap that`s created after burning the diesel fuel in the engine.
@Ian-83 That`s not true.
I own a Vectra and due to gas being full of dirt and water as the gas stations do not wash their tanks around these areas my car acts the same.I took it to a tester and no error.Car runs perfectly they said.And believe the guy who did the test is a good friend so he would not lie.He advised me to use top fuel and take it for a long run and rev it to red line as many times I have done done and car fixed itself.
Ask any car mechanic and will tel you the same. 17 or even 20 miles for a diesel is barely enough to warm and run in the parameters .
Diesel was not built for this purpose.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Do you definately need a diesal car? If not I cannot reccomend a mk2 Focus ST highly enough. Mines on an 07 plate Ive had it from new not had one problem with it. They are currently under £10,000 for an early one like mine. Also if you need a diesal I saw a zetec TDCI sport mk2 focus yesterday which looked exactally like the st (same body kit and alloys) but with the TDCI engine. Not sure on the spec. or performance of the car but it looked good and the guy was keeping up with me in my wifes 2.0l 16v fiesta st! 

Ford do seem to be getting their act together as regards customer service its the little things that make the difference. I have a small toddler and when I go to the garage they come out and help me in with his car seat, and look after him while I fit his seat in the loan car. They also do no work big or small without asking first and they asked if I wanted the airbag turning off so my child could sit upfront with me which he thought was very cool. Their final touch is they always wash customer cars by hand after a service no matter how expensive the car althought I ask them to leave mine!


----------

